# Canon EOS 6d Vs. Nikon d600



## Banana_Joe (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello everyone, 
I'm in the market for a good camera, I'm gonna use it for about every type of photography (my favorite is wildlife) and the budget is around 2000.
I was waiting to see the new 7d, but Nikon and Canon just presented the d600 and the 6d which seem very nice cameras (and full-frame!). 

On paper the d600 seems better: 
5,5 fps vs 4,5
24,3 Mp vs 20,2
39+11 points af vs 11
viewfinder 100% coverage vs 97%
ISO range is wider on 6d with 100-25600 (expansion to 102400) vs 100-6400 (expanded mode 50-12800)

I'm wondering if the fps are enough for wildlife compared to the 8 fps of the 7d... And what's Nikon's competitor to the 7d?
What's you're take? Which camera do you suggest?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## fjrabon (Sep 17, 2012)

Nikon's main competitor to the 7D is probably the D7000.  Though some would argue the D300.  The D7000 is newer and thus has a more modern sensor and features and on specs alone is better.  The D300 is more of a 'pro' build quality, like the 7D though.


----------



## TheBiles (Sep 17, 2012)

Unless the 6D has significantly better low-light ISO performance, I think the D600 is better in every way.


----------



## fjrabon (Sep 17, 2012)

TheBiles said:


> Unless the 6D has significantly better low-light ISO performance, I think the D600 is better in every way.



But the Canon has _*BUILT IN GPS*_ and a _*TOUCHSCREEN*_!!!11!1!


----------



## Banana_Joe (Sep 17, 2012)

whoahhh! TOUCHSCREEN!!!! 
So d600 seems better than 6d, but what about 7d (upgrade soon?) and d7000?


----------



## fjrabon (Sep 17, 2012)

Banana_Joe said:


> whoahhh! TOUCHSCREEN!!!!
> So d600 seems better than 6d, but what about 7d (upgrade soon?) and d7000?



I shoot both, the 7D for work and the D7000 as my personal camera.  

The 7D is much better build quality, and has faster burst speed.  The D7000 is lighter and has a better sensor.  Other than that, they're extremely similar.


----------



## Banana_Joe (Sep 17, 2012)

With my budget the best option seems the Nikon d600, am I right?


----------



## TheLost (Sep 17, 2012)

Your first choice should be 'full frame' or 'crop sensor'...  7D/D7000 vs 6D/D600 ..  Lots of Wildlife/Sports shooters like crop sensors for the extra reach.


----------



## Banana_Joe (Sep 17, 2012)

The choice is extra reach and higher fps vs overall better picture quality... My favorite type of shooting is wildlife, for which crop sensors have a couple of advantages, but:

-I also like every other type of shooting
-Fps are not that higher (8fps of the 7d vs 5.5fps of the d600) 
-The extra reach could be compensated by a bigger tele-objective
-If I were to upgrade in the future I would already have some lenses for full-frame cameras

All that makes me lean towards the full-frame and the d600. What do you think?


----------



## TheBiles (Sep 17, 2012)

Banana_Joe said:


> The choice is extra reach and higher fps vs overall better picture quality... My favorite type of shooting is wildlife, for which crop sensors have a couple of advantages, but:
> 
> -I also like every other type of shooting
> -Fps are not that higher (8fps of the 7d vs 5.5fps of the d600)
> ...



Go for it.  Shooting full-frame is amazing.  You'll never look back.


----------



## sovietdoc (Sep 17, 2012)

6D is useless.  D600 is a lot better.  At least on paper, but considering How I think the sensors will perform similarly to sensor in 5D 3 vs D800, since there was very little difference, and arguably D800's was better anyways, if image IQ is very similar in both cameras, D600 wins over 6D by a mile.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 17, 2012)

The thing about the 6D is that the AF anywhere outside of the center point is suspect. The Rebel T4i even has a better AF system! 

Get the D600.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 17, 2012)

So does he get the award for the first 6d vs D600 thread... or did I miss one somewhere? Cause we all knew this was coming.


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 17, 2012)

Used D700


----------



## Derrel (Sep 18, 2012)

I would order a Nikon D600 as soon as possible.


----------



## Danmunro_nz (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm a Canon shooter. But I am yet to buy expensive lenses. Personally I think I would have the Nikon. I am not sold on the 6d. But a good 2nd hand 5d would be perfect for me. Probably still better value for money than either the 6d or D600 in my view.


----------



## I3igcircle (Sep 18, 2012)

I just got my Nikon D600 and would highly recommend it.  I wanted full frame but not the bulk of the D700 and up, after getting to hold it today wow perfect fit for my hand, good balance feels solid.

I havn't held the Canon D6 but from pictures it looks like a toy, the buttons, and layout compared to the D600.  Limited time playing with it but the D600 seems feature rich, tons of customization and button options so incase you can't tell I'm a fan.  Had reservations when pre ordering at first but now after getting it I won't be looking back.

Plus D600 is out now if you want to shoot why wait months when you can go shoot tomorrow  with the new Nikon.


----------



## ZapoTeX (Sep 18, 2012)

Although I have Nikon, for wildlife I'll recommend you get the Canon 7D.

Pro-build might help out in the dirt and fast burst will help with birds of prey and stuff like that.

Also, take a look at the Canon lenses. For wildlife (especially birds) you'll need from 300mm to 600mm. All the recent telephotos Nikon has in that range are the 300 F/2.8, 400 F/2.8, 500 F/4 and 600 F/4 and they are all above 6,000 $. Canon's range includes some recent lenses that are a little less bright (F/4 or F/5.6) and cheaper, such as a recent 300 F/4, a recent 400 F/5.6 and a 400 F/4 too.

However, there is one thing that is even more important: grab these cameras in your hands, feel them, test them, see if you like the position of the dials and buttons. Even if right now the Canon system is better suited for wildlife, I still prefer Nikon. Canon bodies feel unnatural to me, I have a hard time spinning the dials and finding the buttons. For many people it's the opposite.

Ciao!


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't know if the Nikon's 7D competitor has been released yet. If the D400 materialize, then that's what I will compare to the 7D

FF wise, yes I will get the D600 if I were you. Why not a used (or brand new) D700? It's a brick compared to D600, and to me, it matters a lot. Plus, the D600 seems to have excellent video features for less money than a D700.

For me, I want 9-frame AE bracketing because I do shoot HDR quite a bit. Not that I use all 9 stops, but I frequently do 5 or 7 frames. So it seems that the D600 is a little limiting on that respect unless I am misreading the spec sheet. Otherwise, I'd have been REALLY considering replacing my D700 with the D600.


----------



## Banana_Joe (Sep 18, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> So does he get the award for the first 6d vs D600 thread... or did I miss one somewhere? Cause we all knew this was coming.


It was simply inevitable!

Thank you all for your feedback! I think I'm going with the D600!
For now I couldn't find many offers, one is: 
Nikon D600 + AF-S 24-85 VR + SD 8GB for 2500&#8364;
Is it good? The D800 can be found for 2490&#8364; body only (used for 1690&#8364;, but are 4fps enough for wildlife?). I'll have to wait a month or two, until there are more offers around.
There are good offers for the 7d, but it's 3 years old and due for an update (or not? the 2.0 firmware suggests it's not that close...)
EOS 7D+EF-S 18-135mm IS for 1510&#8364;


----------

